# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Неделя из жизни МУЖСКОГО желудка:)

## Justin

Понедельник. Утро:

Оййй б… н-ну куда ты идешь?.. Куда ты пресси с похмела? Ууф!..ох-ох… уже меня только рту и голове! Мама, роди нас всех обратно!.. Эй, только кофе не пей, а то я тебе его верну прям на клавиатуру! Слышь, братан, минералочки бы?.. 

Обед: ну чо? Сидим? А мож это, к девкам на ресепшн сходим? У них бутеры бывают…

А, ну да, перегар… Эх. Ну ладно, тогда сидим. Это, слышь? В общем рассольничку бы, а?

Вечер: пельмени богатырские, смерзшиеся – один большой пельмень. Сварил, засунул - перевариваю. Пытаюсь расщепить на составные – хрен: единая атомарная мясо-мучная масса. Ну да ничо, мы после армии: тушенку 56-го года не пукнув переваривали! А вот за пиво, спасибо, братан!

Ночь: 3 часа, полет нормальный! Пельмень подавлен и готов прекратить сопротивление. Продукты распада пельменя будут готовы к 8-00 по Москве, витамины из пива извлечены и поделены между органами согласно договоренности. Отбой!

Вторник. Утро: Эу, чувак! Где моя утренняя сигарета?! Что значит купить забыл, что за невнимание к жизненно важным органам! Давай, по-быстрому, а то я щас тошнить тебя начну! А, гад! Не любишь тошнить-то! «Парламент»! «Парламент», жмотло! На здоровье не экономят!

Обед: Глютамат натрия, разрыхлитель, питьевая сода, загуститель Е 412, усилитель вкуса и аромата, аджитайт, кусочки картона. Слышь, братан, а с чем сегодня «Доширак»? С курицей? Передайте там по кишечнику: кусочки картона считать курицей!

Вечер: два Биг Мака, картошка по-деревенски, курица в панировке. Ребра, подвиньтесь – у нас еще пирожок! Ик. Ик. Ик. Ик. Я доволен, спасибо, братишка!

Ночь: переварил ужин - глютамат натрия, разрыхлитель, питьевая сода, усилитель вкуса и аромата, аджитайт, кусочки картона. И еще я жрать хочу.

Среда. Утро: Первая пошла! Ххорошо. Кофе. Вторая: затяжка, еще затяжка – кайф!

Обед: Доширак не купили, девочки на ресепшине на диете - дуры! - питаемся крошками из клавиатуры. Вечером пиво с мужиками.

Вечер: Пиво! Колбаски! Картошка! Капуста! Мужики! Футбол! О, телка! Член, слышь, чувиха подкатила! Не, ну вот это кайф!

Ночь: хотим писать, но стесняемся – романтика, блин, чувиха рядом сопит. Так, давай, осторожненько - опа. Тихонько, поднимаемся, где тут у нее тубзик-то? Есть!.. Ай.. хорошо. О, кухня. Ну, давай позырим, чо такого-то? Холодильник. Ну что, что «Юрюзань», зато вместительный! Маа-ать моя! Сколько всего! Стой, куда пошел! Давай, котлетку и колбаски, редисочки, и по-быстрому назад - всего делов-то, она и не проснулась!..

Четверг. Утро: Матерь! Омлет! Настоящий! И кофе настоящий, и бутер с маслицем! ВОТ ЭТО, БЛИН, МЫ УДАЧНО ЗАШЛИ! Куда побёг, телефон возьми, дурень! И поцелуй, поцелуй нежно, урод, и на вечер договорись!!!

Обед: позвони ей. Позвони и скажи, что соскучился и приедешь вечером. К ужину. Давай, звони уже! Вот, молодец! Господи, только не испорти! Значит так, покупаешь цветы и… и .. вот тут член снизу подсказывает – Мартини. А борщ она варить умеет, интересно?.. Судя по котлетам – должна.

Вечер: Аааххх, оххх… нет сил писать… Ик. Ой, прости, это я от счастья, она не видела, она остатки мяса с черносливом в холодильник убирала. Ну, блин! Ай! Мама моя! Дессерт!..

Ночь: тихонько встаем, и по протоптанной дорожке… Здорово, холодильник! Мясо-о, ты где? Иди сюда…

Позже: слышь, член, я доволен, а ты? Я отсюда не уйду! Эй, там, сердце! Короче: нас с членом все устраивает, так что ты там давай уже тоже, трепещи или чего там тебе положено делать. А то я тебе войну холестериновую устрою, а член гормональный кризис!

Пятница. Утро: сосиски - нормальда! Ах.. !!! Яйца в мешочек!.. Нам… нам так мамочка варила в детстве!.. Ах! Я даже про сигарету забыл!..

Обед: сердце готово! Позвони ей, скажи, что курицу жаренную любишь. С пюрешечкой, как мамочка делала. Позвони! 

Что?.. Она сегодня занята? Как?.. Что?! Где?!! Что за хамство?! Она тебе изменяет! У нее другой парень!.. 

Полдень: все бабы суки. Мы ее полюбили, а она нас послала. Кто ОН?! Кто этот ублюдок?!

Вечер: Нну, бблин, тты пойми, сссердце, им жи н-низззя верить ващще: сначала яичко в ммешочек… ик… а ппотом всссе, уходи, я ббуду другому пюрешеччку давить! 

Ночь: ббратан, мы должны ввернутьсся, у насс там в холодильнике мяс-со осталось! Ссердце, не сскули, мы с членом вссе уладим! Давай, купи ей веник, торт и вперед. Оссторожно, дверь открываетсся – ой, ну какая прелесссть, она в футболочке! На колени! Сердце, давай:

- Я т-тебя люблю! Выходи за меня з-замуж!..

Поздняя ночь: здорово, «Юрюзанюшка»! Имя у тебя, конечно… Еврей? Ну, мы седня пересрали, в общем… Да не, ну теперь все нормально вроде, завтра переезжаем.

Мясо, ты где?..

Раннее утро: эхом, в окружении розового кафеля, проводили всем организмом продукты полураспада загустителя Е 412. Здравствуй, новая жизнь!

----------

